# Nontypical score.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Son got this buck on cam last weekend, sure hope one of us gets a crack at him. Anyone care to guess what they think he would score?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know what he would score but that is a buck of a lifetime for anyone, anywhere.

Hope your son gets him, I want to see more pics!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

yep, that's a keeper. hope you guys get him so we can see more pics and get a good score on him. good luck


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a deer of a life time good luck


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a pretty impressive buck. Hopefully you'll get him soon. Good luck to you


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally, if I got pictures of a deer like that I wouldn't show anyone the pictures or mention that deer to anyone except for a select few close friends until it was dead .


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

if i had to guess id say 180 easy could go a heck of alot higher. He is wide and in nontypical scoring the way he is will rack up a ton of inches from width measurements. Not to mention those sick drops. Yep nail him and tell us for sure please!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Carpn said:


> Personally, if I got pictures of a deer like that I wouldn't show anyone the pictures or mention that deer to anyone except for a select few close friends until it was dead .


We are keeping it low key, personally I think the chances of killing him are slim, besides the cam pictures he was seen once to my knowledge, he didn't get to where he is today be making mistakes. I highly doubt we will ever again have the opportunity to hunt this caliber of a deer so yes it definitely is a deer of a lifetime, just hope if I get my chance I can hold it together to make the shot.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I just secured written permission today on a key peice of property where this buck travels along with info on sightings of him this fall, for the first time iam stoked about maybe getting a chance at him, I just wish I would not have burned most of my vacation for the year I feel like iam playing the lottery.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bulafisherman said:


> Well I just secured written permission today on a key peice of property where this buck travels along with info on sightings of him this fall, for the first time iam stoked about maybe getting a chance at him, I just wish I would not have burned most of my vacation for the year I feel like iam playing the lottery.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good job getting the permission. And keep that relationship alive, and your ear to the ground. When a buck like that gets taken the news travels pretty fast. If he's as elusive as you believe him to be, he just might be around next year. Just hope he doesn't get smacked on a road during the rut! Good luck to you!

Wouldn't you just love to mount a rack like that on the front end of a Harley and use them for handlebars? Of course if you wreck, you're dead! But, you might not care!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Lewis said:


> Lookin good!


Id skip school and hunt the entire day for weeks and weeks to kill that deer.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

